# info on salomon sabotage vs Villain???



## brocklee24 (Feb 20, 2013)

So on salomons website it claims that the villain was softer than the sabotage, but on the good ride, they said the villain was more of a medium-aggressive all mountain bored and that the sabotage was softer. This really confused me, so wich board is better for park and ground shiz, and which one is all mountain??:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They're both park boards. Villain has more snap and rebound than the Sabotage. Personally I would take the Villain over the Sabotage as it actually holds better when you rail a turn and doesn't want to wash out if you land deep on the tail. 

Also stop reading The Good Ride those people are fucking morons.


----------



## brocklee24 (Feb 20, 2013)

haha so the sabotage is actually softer? im just asking cuz the salomon website says the villain is softer


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Also stop reading The Good Ride those people are fucking morons.


Yes, stop going to a site that does actual reviews of products. 

Go instead to Angry Snowboarders sad little website where he posts links to teasers of movies, and reviews them, lots of them. There you can also read the desperate and lonely ramblings of a very disturbed person.

Your site really is pitiful. 
I actually prefer Yobeat.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SilverSurfer said:


> Yes, stop going to a site that does actual reviews of products.
> 
> Go instead to Angry Snowboarders sad little website where he posts links to teasers of movies, and reviews them, lots of them. There you can also read the desperate and lonely ramblings of a very disturbed person.
> 
> ...


I actually prefer Yobeat as well wouldn't you know. Good Ride is still a bunch of fucking morons much like yourself.

To answer the question yes Sabotage is softer.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I actually prefer Yobeat as well wouldn't you know. Good Ride is still a bunch of fucking morons much like yourself.
> 
> To answer the question yes Sabotage is softer.


Ah, ha ha ha


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

SilverSurfer said:


> Yes, stop going to a site that does actual reviews of products.
> 
> Go instead to Angry Snowboarders sad little website where he posts links to teasers of movies, and reviews them, lots of them. There you can also read the desperate and lonely ramblings of a very disturbed person.
> 
> ...


the Good Ride has a lot of bad information.

Rome Mob Boss bindings "review."

They slot the Mobs in between the 390s and the Targas. Chew on that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SilverSurfer said:


> Ah, ha ha ha


How cute you learned how to hit two keys to form what could be considered laughter.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I remember now why I once liked this forum...


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

So, I have recently discovered the villain. It looks like a good value board, and its much cheaper than a lot of the competition. It seems like a park board that is well rounded for all mountain aswell.

How does this board stack up against the NS proto ct or even better the hd? Is it softer, more park oriented, about the same, or less durable...? I'm up for any comparisions. I know some people in this forum are NS only riders, and others are anything but NS. Can I get some feedback from both sides?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> How cute you learned how to hit two keys to form what could be considered laughter.


Im laughing at your website, and you. You look like the love child of the Crypt Keeper and someone with downs.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

a4h Saint said:


> So, I have recently discovered the villain. It looks like a good value board, and its much cheaper than a lot of the competition. It seems like a park board that is well rounded for all mountain aswell.
> 
> How does this board stack up against the NS proto ct or even better the hd? Is it softer, more park oriented, about the same, or less durable...? I'm up for any comparisions. I know some people in this forum are NS only riders, and others are anything but NS. Can I get some feedback from both sides?


You need to figure out what type of camber profile you prefer, that is probably more important than any of the things you listed in terms of how it will ride. Some people prefer RCR which the villain is, and some people prefer CRC.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SilverSurfer said:


> Im laughing at your website, and you. You look like the love child of the Crypt Keeper and someone with downs.


Aww how cute you're making pop culture references. It's painfully obvious you're a cubicle jockey that has never snowboarded more than 10 days a season in your life and sucks at life. What's it like to live life so jealous of others?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Back on topic... What are the main differences between the two? As it is noted Salomon say the Villain is a jib board that can do it all, TGR seems to say the Villian is super stiff all mountain freestyle board??? BA, you're saying it is a notch or two more stable than the Sabotage but it looks like you rated the Sabotage ahead of it in your end of year picks. Also, BA I know you know the Blacklist/Westmark very well. For a park board focusing mainly on medium jumps with the odd box thrown in would it be worth switching over to the Villain from the Westmark? Oh how I wish there were demos here, or the season were still on for that matter.


----------



## brocklee24 (Feb 20, 2013)

yea on angry snowboarder it says the villain is softer but here ur saying the sabotage is softer. but on the web it also has the sabotage as one of ur top picks for a jump board but here ur saying the villain is a poppier ride. hahaha im kinda confused:dizzy::laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're asking about 2013 I assume? I just got off the 2014 Sabotage 4 days ago, rode the 2014 Villain 2 weeks before that, and I own the 2014 Blacklist. 

Super stiff is not accurate. Villain is more middle of the road park flex that can handle all mountain while the Sabotage is a little softer and more lower end of the middle of the road park flex that caters better to jibbing. 

Camber profiles play a huge part in these boards as well.

For anyone curious I'm going off the 2014 stuff I recently rode.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, it was for 2013 but it's a good bet that it hasn't changed up too much. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## brocklee24 (Feb 20, 2013)

so for some one like me who is pretty light but likes to butter and press as much as boost high off medium sized kickers what would u suggest. also when r u gonna post reviews for the 2014s? thanks for all this help btw:thumbsup:


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Not to hijack this thread too much but for just goofing around out east, no pow just ripping around hitting jumps and flat boxes which of three would be recommended? I have the Westmark but kinda want to size up and I don't really need the float or looseness of full rocker.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

2014 reviews hit this summer like a blockbuster. Also you guys aren't reading the Classic version reviews are you? Those boards are a little different. 

If you're looking for something playful you can pop with both are solid choices I'd probably go Sabotage.

For ice coast playfulness that grips get the Villain the camber profile is better for edge hold.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

What is the difference aside from weight in the classicks versions?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The flex feels so different.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

It's like Salomon are being purposely obtuse. Is the classicks stiffer, just stiffer in the tips, etc? Sorry if this is getting annoying but without having access to these boards and a material sciences lab it is hard to figure what's what.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Read the reviews if it doesn't say Classics it's the regular version.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Aww how cute you're making pop culture references. It's painfully obvious you're a cubicle jockey that has never snowboarded more than 10 days a season in your life and sucks at life. What's it like to live life so jealous of others?


I tell you what I'm not jealous of, your teeth. I guess running that sad website doesn't come with a dental plan. Looks like your sporting some broken off corndog sticks.
And by the way, I have lived all over CO including about 10 years in Summit county.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SilverSurfer said:


> I tell you what I'm not jealous of, your teeth. I guess running that sad website doesn't come with a dental plan. Looks like your sporting some broken off corndog sticks.
> And by the way, I have lived all over CO including about 10 years in Summit county.


How cute you lived here too. I'm sure you are super local native aren't you? I always laugh at the people that couldn't hack living in a ski town their whole life and moved away because their fat wife, asshole ugly kids, and gay dog destroyed them as a person. Sucks to suck buddy while you were crying about how pathetic you were I went and rode pow today and finished it up with some park laps.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

BA, while you're back here could you clarify a bit more on the difference between the classicks and non, your review doesn't differentiate much.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> How cute you lived here too. I'm sure you are super local native aren't you? I always laugh at the people that couldn't hack living in a ski town their whole life and moved away because their fat wife, asshole ugly kids, and gay dog destroyed them as a person. Sucks to suck buddy while you were crying about how pathetic you were I went and rode pow today and finished it up with some park laps.


On the plus side you dont have to worry about busting your grill in the park, since bad genetics and poor hygiene took care of that for you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SilverSurfer said:


> On the plus side you dont have to worry about busting your grill in the park, since bad genetics and poor hygiene took care of that for you.


At least I'm not a genetic misfire like yourself. How does a troglodyte like yourself survive in this day and age?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I actually prefer Yobeat as well wouldn't you know. Good Ride is still a bunch of fucking morons much like yourself.
> 
> To answer the question yes Sabotage is softer.





BurtonAvenger said:


> At least I'm not a genetic misfire like yourself. How does a troglodyte like yourself survive in this day and age?


troglodyte? I had to look that one up. Nice Dungeons and Dragons reference you fucking geek.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

You probably shouldn't admit to having to look up words like troglodyte if you're trying to win your argument. Back on topic, differences in flex between normal and classicks? Stiffer, softer, only in certain areas?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

Sudden_Death said:


> You probably shouldn't admit to having to look up words like troglodyte if you're trying to win your argument. Back on topic, differences in flex between normal and classicks? Stiffer, softer, only in certain areas?


Not trying to win. Just saying I dont know words that you learn from sitting around in a circle jerk rolling dice.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SilverSurfer said:


> troglodyte? I had to look that one up. Nice Dungeons and Dragons reference you fucking geek.


Hmm Websters seems to believe the word has been around far longer than Dungeons and Dragons. Troglodyte - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Perhaps I should just use stick figures drawn on rock as that seems to be the level your mental aptitude is at. 




SilverSurfer said:


> Not trying to win. Just saying I dont know words that you learn from sitting around in a circle jerk rolling dice.


Actually you are dipshit you're trying to get the last word in. The truth is you're a pathetic little man with a lame life that is jealous of anyone that can continue to live the dream and be successful. Sucks to suck doesn't it. Now go drink some bleach douche bag.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hmm Websters seems to believe the word has been around far longer than Dungeons and Dragons. Troglodyte - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Perhaps I should just use stick figures drawn on rock as that seems to be the level your mental aptitude is at.
> 
> ...


Talk about pathetic, telling someone on the internet to drink bleach is fucking beyond pathetic. 
Next time you are begging for snowboards maybe you could con one of the companies into giving you dental insurance.
Since your orange teeth are really the ones who need bleach. 
What happened to your teeth? Goddamn they are fucked up.

And here is an idea for your awesome website, maybe you could review some socks or underwear next week. That would be so informative.

Sucks to be you, but it sucks even more to be you with those teeth.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

As fascinating and enthralling as this is, flex difference between normal and classicks?


----------



## elfili (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know if this question was ever resolved but seeing as that this thread always comes up from any relevant searches on the Salomon decks, I think it's worth chiming in. With data on the latest 2015 through 2017, the Classicks model always tend to have slightly varied material, but focuses primarily on the faster sintered base, and added carbon inserts. Thus making it slightly stiffer, but not by much. 

Another item to focus on is that for the older models, the regular villain had an extruded base, while the latest ones (classicks/regular) both have sintered. Just varying degrees of sintered material.


----------

